# [Flame] Linux in 2012



## Mage (Jul 2, 2012)

http://tech2.in.com/news/web-services/leap-second-bug-in-server-takes-down-the-pirate-bay/321012



> The popular torrent hosting site, The Pirate Bay went down late last night after a bug in the NTP daemon crashed the Debian Linux powered server. The NTP bug is to do with the leap second increment that is added at midnight. A bug in the kernel caused ThePirateBay and some other sites running similar software to crash. When we checked last, the site was still down and itâ€™s likely to be up in the next few hours.



ntpd crashed many Linux servers. No comment.

(One of my Dell server*s* crashed seven or more times with Gentoo (my favorite Linux). FreeBSD runs perfect on the same server for 6+ months.)


----------



## SR_Ind (Jul 2, 2012)

We had our Linux servers shutdown for that time window on our customer sites. Fortunately our Solaris servers were able to bear the burden.


----------



## TheDreamer (Jul 3, 2012)

We had java processes go nuts on various Linux servers, starting pretty much right at the leapsecond.

Everything else seemed fine....


----------

